# Wood plastic or metal ? What is you favorite material for making slingshots



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Wood plastic or metal ? What is your favorite material for making slingshots


----------



## Tony the slinger (Sep 25, 2015)

Wood, by far.


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

Plastic. Very forgiving if you get a forkhit. Also less susceptible to crushing or splintering. Metal is just too hard to work with.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

reinforced plastic.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Wood. Durability has its place but so does beauty. Imho


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Good strong plastic my first choice and if I want the beauty of wood I would still prefer to use a high strength plastic core for extra strength .


----------



## Bootsmann (Feb 13, 2018)

Wood...especially worked out of oversized natural forks.


----------



## chuckduster01 (May 30, 2015)

WOOD IS KING, I do not even have any metal slingshots left other than a crutch starship that I seldom play with. IMHO metal belongs in firearms NOT slingshots. Plastic has no soul and I do not care for it at all. If I am gonna use an unnatural core it is phenolic or fiberglass based, and I do not do that unless someone requests it or they are a newbie that way I feel good about strength if they do fork hit.

I would rate my preference in this order.

1. wood from oversized natural fork

2. debarked natural fork

3. natural fork with enhanced/fancy handle

4. half and half bark on/bark off natural fork

5. Baltic birch ply for an occasional whatever slinger


----------



## stevekt (Jul 3, 2012)

I think I've only made two slingshots in my life. One was a bent steel wire frame I made about 40-ish years ago and the other was a natural tree branch fork a few months ago. I'm not really into making my own slingshots but if I were to take on a new project it would probably be wood. When I purchase slingshots plastic is my material of choice.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I like a wood-metal center blend especially when there are a few exotic, highly figured pieces incorporated into the frame.

I always thought Performance Catapults Owner Jim Harris's EPS and SPS were great platforms in their own right,but then when you start adding and forming highly grained and colorful wood varieties to the mix,the slingshot becomes a whole new animal.

Another good point about the metal core design is that you can attach wood pieces with different grain direction and hardness and not worry about the strength of the slingshot.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

I've read a lot of members giving the advice to use a lanyard in case your wood or plastic slingshot breaks it won't come flying back into your face. That alone was enough to make me try a metal only frame hence The Big Iron made of 1/4" flat steel or aluminum. No way the frame is going to break. I agree that wood scales on a metal core is the ultimate if beauty is the desired result. But that is prohibited by U.S. Patent. At least making and selling them is out. My first inspiration came when I bought an Ooak Forge slingshot made from powder coated aluminum. Might nick the powder coating with a fork hit but sure not going to weaken the frame in any way. As mentioned above, plastic is well just plastic. However, if I am going to get a grip on a molded frame it will be a Pocket Predator.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Good advice about the lanyard JR. I forgot to throw that in.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I do like stainless as well - though the cost for me to work with it at a level I'd like is prohibitive. Which is why its not a favourite.

I love working with wood - the grain, ease of working... warmth etc. It's usually my first choice for making anything from. It just looses (for me) to plastic (mainly micarta) due to the lack of finishing required, resistance to the elements, durability etc. for use as a working slingshot.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm pretty much married to wood;but sometimes I sneak around with PVC. I've done a pickle or two in metal but only coz it bought me a couple of drinks. I always go home to wood though.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

I prefer wood, natural forks to be precise.

but when I make board cuts then combination of wood and aluminum core I found to be best for many reasons.

cheers,

jazz


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I am a wood worker. But my new making material is 100% free and recycled hdpe... free is beautiful, but not like wood. 
I also love a good forged steel. But I do think wood is too beautiful to shoot sometimes.
So I make my edc frames from plastic.


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

For looks it is wood but if I really want to abuse and use a slingshot it is hands down high strength plastic for me.


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot (Mar 14, 2017)

I've really got no preference beyond it being strong and able to be easily worked with basic hand tools.


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

Wood for its often unique beauty.
Preferably spalted or dead oversized forks


----------



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

I like to use HDPE for making slingshots. It's inexpensive, strong, and durable. It's also very easy to work with in terms of routing and cutting. It can be a little difficult when it comes to shaping and contouring (i.e. sanding).

A good perk to HDPE is that I don't have to wear as much safety gear as I do than when working with other materials. I've made slingshots out of G10 and that stuff is nasty, definite respirator, and I know some woods can cause skin irritation.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

I like playing with my wood.

Although I think HDPE is a wonderful material for beginners if you can get your hands on some for a reasonable price.

One day when I get half as good as some of you guys I plan to start using a CNC or other device to make aluminum cores.

I have no experience with the exotic resin based materials. I haven't even felt one of those yet.


----------



## MIsling (Sep 7, 2017)

I prefer wood for it's beauty, and I like working with it. I am pretty careful with my slingshots, but If I wanted one for edc I would go with plastic or metal so I wouldn't have to worry about damaging it.


----------



## Buckskin Dave (Apr 4, 2018)

Wood. Over sized forks I can carve, love em.


----------

